# Photo Tourney - Game Photography



## kobaj

So I thought and thought and figured I would do something like HDR, or panoramic view. But thats just another boring "photography" type competition. Ive decided to take a twist and do "game photography" . Any game goes...

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (only one per person). Please, No more than ten participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll.

New Rules:
- Absolutely no voting for your own photo.
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 800 x 600
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Here is my entry:



http://img379.imageshack.us/img379/5990/shot0000hg4.jpg


----------



## massahwahl

isnt this more 'screenshots' than photography? 

Not to be negative towards your creativity but I dont really see screenshots as photography... maybe others will feel otherwise.


----------



## alexyu

Finally on!
This is the first photo tourney i participate to





http://img56.imageshack.us/img56/5804/nfsscrdd7.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$

i will object and enter at the same time 
dont think this should really run but if it does here is my image

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/halo3/halo3/22297888-Full.jpg


----------



## MBGraphics

I have to agree with ninja. But I guess it still counts.

here's mine:
http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l59/Michael_B_01/other/shot0007.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk

Haha nice Kobaj.  It's definitely different, but cool I guess.

Here's my entry:

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc95/ramodkk/MEANMAN_RULES-1.jpg


----------



## kobaj

ukulele_ninja said:


> isnt this more 'screenshots' than photography?
> 
> Not to be negative towards your creativity but I dont really see screenshots as photography... maybe others will feel otherwise.



I understand your concern, and there is a difference. Example, 4NGU$ has an amazing photograph of a game. someone could stand there with a camera and take that picture.

HOWEVER, MBGraphics has a screenshot. There is no way in hell, one could EVER go underground and take a photograph. Therefor, MBGraphics, could you change your photo?

Hope this clears some stuff up .


----------



## MBGraphics

Haha, it was a glitch, i was losing my connection an it was like a dam elevator, throwing me up and down threw the map....and yes, it's a screen shot, yours is a screen shot, ramodkk's is a screen shot, I dont see how mine is any different other than it's not ON the map. It was a glitch, i took a shot of it.

but if you insist, i guess i'll just change it


----------



## Kornowski

> Ive decided to take a twist and do "game photography"



Want to re-phrase that?


----------



## skidude

I went with beauty over that sort of "split-second headshot" type image.

http://img397.imageshack.us/img397/1773/wowscrnshot110507190718vw3.jpg


----------



## Timmie

Was gonna do some CoD4, but I see that is a popular choice 

http://pic.leech.it/pic.php?id=655e4ffinal.png




EDIT: updated


----------



## massahwahl

I guess I just don't get the appeal of this one, maybe I'm to much a fundamentalist. 

Ill but out so as not to ruin it for anyone who likes it, but I will comment that there is already a "post your screenshot' thread, I believe these should be for traditional photography


----------



## 4NGU$

ukulele_ninja said:


> I guess I just don't get the appeal of this one, maybe I'm to much a fundamentalist.
> 
> Ill but out so as not to ruin it for anyone who likes it, but I will comment that there is already a "post your screenshot' thread, I believe these should be for traditional photography



Second that


----------



## Motoxrdude

Does it just have to be a screen shot or can it be photoshopped?


----------



## Ben

I figure I would take the meaning of "game" a little differently...You never said what kind of game, right?


----------



## MBGraphics

ukulele_ninja said:


> I guess I just don't get the appeal of this one, maybe I'm to much a fundamentalist.
> 
> Ill but out so as not to ruin it for anyone who likes it, but I will comment that there is already a "post your screenshot' thread, I believe these should be for traditional photography





4NGU$ said:


> Second that



3rd it 

I think Ben should win by default, because it's ACTUAL photography, and this IS a PHOTOGRAPHY tourney....


----------



## massahwahl

Ben wins! lol  Good interpretation.


----------



## vroom_skies

I'm also calling foul, but just in case...
The thing is... if you were to take a photo of a game while being played.. that is not an easy task. However when using the computer to capture the SS, you will alawys have what you seen on your scree. In jist there is no technical photo talent involved. 
I'm off to watch fireworks (may get some pics). I might change my 'pic', so if you can hold posting the poll till later that would be great.


----------



## Kornowski

I can see where you guys are coming from, but surely, taking a screenshot of a game, is only like taking a screenshot (photograph) of life.

I knew there would be some un-happiness when I suggested this theme to Jake. I thought it'd be good to put a twist on things... Broaden your horizons


----------



## Geoff




----------



## massahwahl

Kornowski said:


> I can see where you guys are coming from, but surely, taking a screenshot of a game, is only like taking a screenshot (photograph) of life.
> 
> I knew there would be some un-happiness when I suggested this theme to Jake. I thought it'd be good to put a twist on things... Broaden your horizons



To me calling a screenshot a 'photograph' over simplifies it as an art form. A screenshot is a button press, a true photograph requires so much more than just pushing a button...


----------



## Tuffie

ukulele_ninja said:


> To me calling a screenshot a 'photograph' over simplifies it as an art form. A screenshot is a button press, a true photograph requires so much more than just pushing a button...



I think we all get that a good photograph is alot harder to achieve then a screenshot, and don't think any of us are trying to say otherwise.

But when you start to sound like you're saying it *cant* be an art form, I would object. Expression can be done through many different mediums. 

Anyway, it's just a silly competition, let everyone have a little fun, and the thread will die.


----------



## Ramodkk

Guys, we're slowly getting into a bad debate here. I know, this was different but it's already done, if you don't like it then don't like it! Nothing we can do. I myself found it a bit inappropriate as well since it's not true photography but heck! For those who are not too happy, the faster we get it done, the faster we'll get to real photography. 

Just let it go, and keep the pics coming.


----------



## Geoff

Who cares.  I agree with ramodkk, if you don't like it then don't submit an entry and don't post here.


----------



## Sir Travis D

I don't think screenshots are bad, some might argue they are almost as hard to get good ones as photos. You have to wait for the right time, right angle ect. Real photographs are harder to get, that's why no one is a "game screenshotter" as a profession.  I also think since computerforum has so many gamers, and most don't have professional cameras, that screenshots are a good idea. Here is mine from grand theft auto san andreas. 

Here is my screenshot of an old woman at ammunation shooting range.


----------



## kobaj

Haha, some people cant count . 

And the rules also say, no photoshopping...even if its a "screenshot".

Anyway, Im going to wait another day to let the people who wanted to change theirs change, and a certain someone to make his a 'photograph' not a 'screenshot'. 

I could get into an argument that gaming is a more difficult medium in that you cant focus, zoom, tilt, etc. But I dont really want to. This is meant to be fun.

And YES, I do know there is a screenshot thread. But this is a screenshot COMPETITION .

This is also a new experience. In that photographers get to try out gaming. And the gamers who would never touch a camera, can show their expertise!


----------



## Ben

kobaj said:


> Haha, some people cant count .
> 
> Anyway, Im going to wait another day to let the people who wanted to change theirs change, and a certain someone to make his a 'photograph' not a 'screenshot'.



Are you pointing that at me...? Or what...I'm confused as to whether or not my entry is alright with you.


----------



## alexyu

Ben said:


> Are you pointing that at me...? Or what...I'm confused as to whether or not my entry is alright with you.



Yours doesnt seem to be a screenshot


----------



## Ben

alexyu said:


> Yours doesnt seem to be a screenshot



That's because he said Game Photography


----------



## alexyu

Ben said:


> That's because he said Game Photography


Well, i suppose it goes. There will be like 1h-2h till he's online so you could ask him then.


----------



## kobaj

Ben said:


> Are you pointing that at me...? Or what...I'm confused as to whether or not my entry is alright with you.



Actually I hadnt thought about yours. It was aimed at MBGraphics. But now that I think about it. Yours was taken with a camera, and not a "simple key press" rolleyes. I suggest you change yours, please.


----------



## Ben

kobaj said:


> Actually I hadnt thought about yours. It was aimed at MBGraphics. But now that I think about it. Yours was taken with a camera, and not a "simple key press" rolleyes. I suggest you change yours, please.



Hmm...Alrighty then.


----------



## MBGraphics

LOL...wow, I dont know if you just dont understand what true photography is or not, but this is a PHOTOGRAPHY tourney, NOT a screen shot tourney, if you want one of those, I think you should make your own new thread with it, I have nothing against this sort of thing at all, in fact it would be pretty cool if you started a new thread with this sort of thing. BUT, this is the photography tourney and it should stick to photography.

And rejecting Ben because he used REAL photography is complete BS and it isnt fair.

Please, keep my screen shot out of this tourney and give my spot to sombody else.


----------



## Ramodkk

ramodkk said:


> Guys, we're slowly getting into a bad debate here. I know, this was different but it's already done, if you don't like it then don't like it! Nothing we can do. I myself found it a bit inappropriate as well since it's not true photography but heck! For those who are not too happy, the faster we get it done, the faster we'll get to real photography.
> 
> Just let it go, and keep the pics coming.


----------



## Punk

Ben said:


> I figure I would take the meaning of "game" a little differently...You never said what kind of game, right?



You got my vote!



MBGraphics said:


> 3rd it
> 
> I think Ben should win by default, because it's ACTUAL photography, and this IS a PHOTOGRAPHY tourney....



Make it four


----------



## Sir Travis D

Way to shoo out the first time triers, guys.


----------



## massahwahl

kobaj said:


> Actually I hadnt thought about yours. It was aimed at MBGraphics. But now that I think about it. Yours was taken with a camera, and not a "simple key press" rolleyes. I suggest you change yours, please.



 

I was choosing to stay out of it but seriously??? Your rules never once said anything about 'video game screenshots only' it simply said 'game photography'. 

This tourney is nothing more than the 'screenshot contest' thread and worst than that your changing the rules half way through! It hardly seems fair and shreds any redeemable factor this 'photography tourney' had...

 I vote to allow Bens PHOTOGRAPH on the grounds the rules never stated an entry had to be from a video game.


----------



## MBGraphics

ukulele_ninja said:


> I was choosing to stay out of it but seriously??? Your rules never once said anything about 'video game screenshots only' it simply said 'game photography'.
> 
> This tourney is nothing more than the 'screenshot contest' thread and worst than that your changing the rules half way through! It hardly seems fair and shreds any redeemable factor this 'photography tourney' had...
> 
> I vote to allow Bens PHOTOGRAPH on the grounds the rules never stated an entry had to be from a video game.



agreed, in fact, as stated in his rules it says, and i quote, "Any game goes".


----------



## kobaj

Jesus, you guys are so funny, its just a competition...Whatever, "anything goes". Ill post it in a couple of minutes...


Chilax, go vote!


----------



## Kornowski

Wow... this is pretty stupid...

Ok, If you don't like it, don't enter, if you like it, enter, just stop your bitching...


----------



## speedyink

Lol, I'm glad I stayed out of this one


----------

